# Evento de Vento e Chuva Forte 3/10/2010



## Snifa (3 Out 2010 às 13:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2010*

O vento já se encarregou de desviar telhas de uma casa aqui nas redondezas...








Desculpem a qualidade, foi tirada a grande distância, apenas para ilustrar o sucedido.

Volta a chuva intensa... 

*63 mm* acumulados


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 13:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2010*

O cenário por aqui é este. 5,0 mm e vento forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 15:33)

Isto está colossal! Vou postar aqui um vídeo do vento, a qualidade é má, não se vê bem o que é mesmo a intensidade do vento aqui!!! E sem som 


Edit: Gravei o vídeo na pior parte do vento, quando estava mais fraco. A qualidade do vídeo tb não ajuda.


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Out 2010 às 16:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isto está colossal!



Noaas ( Deixei o Boas para agora saudar todos os foristas com uns Noaas muito mais a ver com Meteo ) 

Caro aranha, o video não mostra o vento que ai se fez sentir, mas foi uma boa tentativa é assim que se começa.

Abraços


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 16:22)

Sim eu sei, no vídeo apanhei a pior parte de todas.  Só queria ter algo para abrir este tópico porque o vento não está assim tão fraco agora.


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Out 2010 às 16:30)

Noaas 

Na boa, não desistas, podes tirar deste video uma conclusão muito boa que é, um plano fixo é muito melhor do que aquele "avacalho" de inicio de filme, em trovoada por exemplo se vai andar atrás dos raios assim ficas sem raios ou então desfocados, fixa a maquina, faz um bom quadro e da-lhe no rec.

Abraços


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Out 2010 às 16:56)

Obrigado pela sugestão! Agora espero que haja mais pessoas com "reportagens" para postar aqui.


----------



## fablept (3 Out 2010 às 17:13)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2010*

No centro de Vouzela..






Se caisse para o lado de trás, ia direitinha a uma casa.

Agora tá mais calmo, mas de vez em quando ainda sopra bem forte.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2010 às 17:15)

*Chuva intensa provocou pequenas inundações no Grande Porto*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/rSMNPm96KY9GuDWJsud3"]Chuva intensa provocou pequenas inundaÃ§Ãµes no Gran - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]​
*Fachada de um prédio de Gaia ruiu*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/zwVzzGEuZV5jwH45MCeB"]Fachada de um prÃ©dio de Gaia ruiu e uma viatura fi - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2010 às 18:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2010*

Por Queluz.


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2010 às 20:06)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2010*

Junto ao mar, valia a pena o espectáculo.

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2010 às 20:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2010*

Mais algumas fotos.












   O sol numa aparição fugaz...






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Veterano (3 Out 2010 às 22:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2010*



Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Tens mais registos?



  Para terminar.

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Out 2010 às 22:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2010*


----------



## Pirata (7 Out 2010 às 20:25)

Boas fotos, e preparem-se que no dia 8 ja esta previsto mais trovoadas e muito vento forte acompanhado com chuva.

  Aqui no estofex ( http://www.estofex.org/ )ja teem alerta de nivel 1 para portugal e espanha e se a frente descer um pouco mais para sul ate podem apanhar com nivel dois.

  Olhos no ceu e camaras na mao, tornados sao possiveis.

  Boa sorte e boas cacadas ai em Portugal.


----------

